# Rudy's act is already growing tiresome (merged)



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Mother. It will be difficult to see him in the NBA with the scissors in his hand and uploaded to the shoulders of a teammate, cut the network of the basket, the rite of victory, as it has done this year in the Copa del Rey (Vitoria) and the ULEB (Turin). Rudy Fernandez, the shooter of the CBA league (21.2 points per game), prepares suitcases, their 23 years to cross the Atlantic, with a median franchise, the Portland, which has always distillate Spanishness. There began the late Fernando Martin, the onset of grain in 1986-Rudy is the eighth Spanish to cross the puddle-in which, say, is the best league in the world. And there is also Sergio Rodriguez, the best connection Majorcan escort for 'alley oops. "



Just shut up and play.

*Please don't post entire articles, just quote a small portion and provide a link. Thanks!*

http://www.abc.es/20080707/deportes-baloncesto/volver-paso-atras_200807070257.html


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

Well they did promise him time to get him over here.

But i agree that its annoying.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

I hate seeing players (or their agents) who havn't even touched an NBA court making demands and holding their team at stake, ie. Yi last year..

Any idea if the Blazers promised him an amount of minutes (like it was reported the Bucks did for Yi), or basically just assured him they'll give him playing time?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

They assured him he would be a big part of the team. I don't think they assured him of a certain amount of minutes. But i think he is expecting around 20+ a game.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

I kinda understand, I mean he's passing up a ****load of money over there to come play in the "NBA". Whether its his dream or not doesn't really matter as I'm sure there are a couple other teams in the league that would probably have him starting.... 

My take on it, is that he doesn't want to have to uproot himself to come over and play 5 minutes a game like Sergio... albeit he's better than Sergio...

But I also want him to show us what all the hoopla is about, when he gets here... =)


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I hate seeing players (or their agents) who havn't even touched an NBA court making demands and holding their team at stake, ie. Yi last year..
> 
> Any idea if the Blazers promised him an amount of minutes (like it was reported the Bucks did for Yi), or basically just assured him they'll give him playing time?


I don't see this as making demands, he's just saying it how it is. If things don't work out for him here in the states he'll go back to Europe. I'm sure going from big fish in small pond leaving friends and family to pursue his NBA dream when he doesn't even speak the language is a stressful step for a 22 year old kid. Talking about it is expected. 

To your second question, according to Rudy Portland management promised him that he would be an important part of the team, not specific minutes. Heres guessing he carves out 20-25 MPG or so on his own merit.

STOMP


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

Here's a thought: the Portland Trail Blazers do not actually own Rudy Fernandez. He can play wherever he wants. He's passing up stardom and very large amounts of money to play in the NBA. He has loyal fans in Spain. I say he can say what he likes to the Spanish press. Believe it or not, it's a free country there, too.

Now, how about judging him by what he does on the court? edit: deleted that for you - sa1177


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



meru said:


> Here's a thought: the Portland Trail Blazers do not actually own Rudy Fernandez. He can play wherever he wants. He's passing up stardom and very large amounts of money to play in the NBA. He has loyal fans in Spain. I say he can say what he likes to the Spanish press. Believe it or not, it's a free country there, too.
> 
> Now, how about judging him by what he does on the court? *Edit



I'm not sure the rules of the forum allow to tell me to shut up, but whatever.


I'm fine with judging him by what he does on the court. I think he will be a really good player, and this will probably be a non issue. But, this is at least the second time he has come out and said that if he doesn't play he will take his ball and go home. Maybe he should shut up and do his talking on the court. If he's as good as most think he is then it won't be a problem, but if he comes in here and stinks it up then he probably shouldn't play that much. 

This isn't like last year when we had Jack and Sergio as our only true back court subs. Bayless is better than both of them put together. He will probably be a much better defender than Rudy is, so Nate will give him minutes. The last thing this team needs is for a player to be whining all year about not getting minutes.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



STOMP said:


> I don't see this as making demands, he's just saying it how it is. If things don't work out for him here in the states he'll go back to Europe. I'm sure going from big fish in small pond leaving friends and family to pursue his NBA dream when he doesn't even speak the language is a stressful step for a 22 year old kid. Talking about it is expected.
> 
> To your second question, according to Rudy Portland management promised him that he would be an important part of the team, not specific minutes. Heres guessing he carves out 20-25 MPG or so on his own merit.
> 
> STOMP


Yea, fair enough. I do think he should expect gametime (getting 5mpg like Sergio, or anything near that would be ridiculous). I just read it as him basically saying "I've got no worries cause if I don't get minutes, I'll just come back" (a mild warning), but I might be reading too much into it.




meru said:


> Here's a thought: the Portland Trail Blazers do not actually own Rudy Fernandez. He can play wherever he wants. He's passing up stardom and very large amounts of money to play in the NBA. He has loyal fans in Spain. I say he can say what he likes to the Spanish press. Believe it or not, it's a free country there, too.
> 
> Now, how about judging him by what he does on the court? *Edit


Was that directed at me or..?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



mediocre man said:


> I'm not sure the rules of the forum allow to tell me to shut up, but whatever.
> 
> 
> I'm fine with judging him by what he does on the court. I think he will be a really good player, and this will probably be a non issue. But, this is at least the second time he has come out and said that if he doesn't play he will take his ball and go home. Maybe he should shut up and do his talking on the court. If he's as good as most think he is then it won't be a problem, but if he comes in here and stinks it up then he probably shouldn't play that much.
> ...


One of two things happens here....either Rudy plays well and thus earns enough minutes to satisfy himself...or he plays poorly and doesn't earn enough minutes and thus gets upset and goes back to Spain. If he already wasn't playing well enough to earn substantial minutes do we really care all that much if he goes back to Spain. The guy is a Euro veteran its not like we need to wait 3-5 years for him to develop.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

While I agree that Rudy would probably be better served by just keeping his mouth shut and waiting to make any pronouncements about PT until he actually plays a single game in the NBA. I do see his point of view, and he is right that it would be no big deal for him to bolt and go back to the ACB or another Euroleague team should things go South here in P-town, so I don't begrudge him his opinion.

If anything I think he would be the one player (long term) that staying or going is not going to hurt the team a ton. He's already slotted to play behind Roy, and with Bayless waiting in the wings to step up and be Roy's primary backcourt mate I think it's something that we really shouldn't be all that worried about -- We aren't counting on him to fill a position of critical need like we were with Sabonis.


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

He is passing on a lot of dough to come over here. He deserves some respect. If it doesn't work out the way he wants, why would it be worth it to pass up another two or three years worth of euros to ride the pines in Portland? In reality, he is giving it a year to see if he can make his NBA dream come true. If not, he will go home and play and become a very rich european star. Nothing wrong with that. And there is nothing wrong in him stating the obvious.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

Wow mod crazy. Nobody has thick skin anymore? We have to be protected from being told to "shut-up" from an internet forum member? Ok, ok, lets keep things all rainbows and butterflies


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

Rudy better be as good as he is loud, if not, he'll be a lockeroom killer and a problem for a team on the way up! We don't need a "I NEED MINUTES GUY"! Our team needs a great role player. As I see it, Roy, Oden and LA are our go to guys. Something tells me Rudy wont want to be a fourth option. Throw in Bayless and I see ego problems. We've got great guys in ODEN, ROY and LA. Rudy and Bayless egos may be to much. Could be to many chefs in the kitchen! I hope I'm wrong, but Rudy has only shown so far he's got a big mouth or his agent does. Not a good start in my eyes!

You didn't hear Oden, Roy or LA saying any of this. Oden the biggest name coming into the league in 5 years, ROY the rookie of the year and allstar, + LA who's earned a starting spot without question. If they can come and play, why can't Rudy do the same?

Hey Rudy? Bring it, before you sling it!


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

mediocre man would you post a link to your quote? 




I tried to google it and was unable to locate the source.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

I agree with Stomp that it doesn't sound like a demand. It sounds like an honest answer to a question. He loves playing basketball and he doesn't want to be in a situation where he doesn't play much. He doesn't say he deserves minutes, I think he might realize that his play might not translate to the NBA and if that's true he has other options. 

I also agree with the moderator that we don't need people telling other posters to "shut up", there is enough uncivility in the real world, we don't need it here.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



blue32 said:


> Wow mod crazy. Nobody has thick skin anymore? We have to be protected from being told to "shut-up" from an internet forum member? Ok, ok, lets keep things all rainbows and butterflies


Perhaps you should take another look at the forum rules. Maybe you'll understand them the second time around.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

I do not think there should be any issues with this statement. Rudy deserves the respect he gained thanks to his success in Spain the passing on the contracts there. I suspect that there is an unwritten agreement between the Blazers and Rudy that if it does not work - they will not hold him to the full 4 years contract but will release him to go back to Europe.

It only makes sense.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



ucatchtrout said:


> mediocre man would you post a link to your quote?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.abc.es/20080707/deportes-baloncesto/volver-paso-atras_200807070257.html


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



blue32 said:


> Wow mod crazy. Nobody has thick skin anymore? We have to be protected from being told to "shut-up" from an internet forum member? Ok, ok, lets keep things all rainbows and butterflies




The sad thing about this is that I could care less what someone says to me. I have just been warned several times for saying things that are similar that I always point it out when it happens to me. 

I mean without the mods I would just as soon tell Meru to go **** himself, and remind him that people might not share his vast knowledge of not only the NBA, but also beastiality. Reminding him that people who lash out at others are usually overcompensating for something, and ask him what his "shortcomings" might be. 

Instead I respect him and his opinion, and I'm sure he respects mine. 

I would never say such things.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



sa1177 said:


> Perhaps you should take another look at the forum rules. Maybe you'll understand them the second time around.



LOL, /salute yes Captain, whatever you say.

pathetic. no offense to you personally, but wow...


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



mediocre man said:


> The sad thing about this is that I could care less what someone says to me. I have just been warned several times for saying things that are similar that I always point it out when it happens to me.
> 
> I mean without the mods I would just as soon tell Meru to go **** himself, and remind him that people might not share his vast knowledge of not only the NBA, but also beastiality. Reminding him that people who lash out at others are usually overcompensating for something, and ask him what his "shortcomings" might be.
> 
> ...



I understand. I didn't realize you got spanked. Sad time's it tiz, when ruffians run about yelling "Ni" at poor old women...


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

This thread made me wonder just how many years Rudy signed for with us, and does he have an opt-out year? And I went to the links on "Rudy Signed" and all it says it was announced that he signed. Anyone have any details, or is there a reason none were given?


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



DonCorleone said:


> http://www.abc.es/20080707/deportes-baloncesto/volver-paso-atras_200807070257.html


 thank you


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



blue32 said:


> I understand. I didn't realize you got spanked. Sad time's it tiz, when ruffians run about yelling "Ni" at poor old women...




Oh how I love Monty Python.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



Ukrainefan said:


> This thread made me wonder just how many years Rudy signed for with us, and does he have an opt-out year? And I went to the links on "Rudy Signed" and all it says it was announced that he signed. Anyone have any details, or is there a reason none were given?




Since he was a 1st round pick that he simply falls into the rookie scale like all the others do.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

This seems to be blown out of proportion. Especially considering it's a translation of what was originally said.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



mediocre man said:


> The sad thing about this is that I could care less what someone says to me. I have just been warned several times for saying things that are similar that I always point it out when it happens to me.
> 
> I mean without the mods I would just as soon tell Meru to go **** himself, and remind him that people might not share his vast knowledge of not only the NBA, but also beastiality. Reminding him that people who lash out at others are usually overcompensating for something, and ask him what his "shortcomings" might be.
> 
> ...


I applaud you for taking the high road. But in all modesty, the only thing I know more than you about bestiality is how it's spelled.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

I was wondering who would step up and be the team scapegoat after Jack got traded. Good to see that Rudy's getting the early bird worm here. He's a go-getter.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



Ukrainefan said:


> This thread made me wonder just how many years Rudy signed for with us, and does he have an opt-out year? And I went to the links on "Rudy Signed" and all it says it was announced that he signed. Anyone have any details, or is there a reason none were given?


He was signed to the exact same contract all 1st round picks are signed too, 2 years guaranteed with 3rd and 4th year team options.

As for the quote, I don't see any problem with it. The NBA has been harsh to a lot of top international prospects, when they can't break through here it's not like they never play again... they go back to play where they came from!

Guys like Jasikevičius, Spanuolos, and now Navarro are all guys that have been at the top in Europe just like Rudy. But when they came over they didn't get to show much of what they could do, got labeled a certain way by NBA teams/fans and decided to go back to where they had earlier success. 

Heck a name us Blazer fans will be familiar with is Viktor Khryapa, last summer with he was one of his national teams best players on it's way to winning the EuroBasket 2007 (beating Spain in the final). Khryapa was called the his countries best player by his national team coach, and then he comes back to the NBA with the Bulls and sees 12min per game. So he asked to be let out of his contract, and when he was he went ahead and signed with his former team CSKA Moscow(winners of the Euroleague, best team overseas, and the team that reportedly offered Rudy a 31mil dollar contract).

It's not an unusual sequence of events, I would actually say it's the norm for Euros...


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



blue32 said:


> I kinda understand, I mean he's passing up a ****load of money over there to come play in the "NBA". Whether its his dream or not doesn't really matter as I'm sure there are a couple other teams in the league that would probably have him starting....
> 
> My take on it, is that he doesn't want to have to uproot himself to come over and play 5 minutes a game like Sergio... albeit he's better than Sergio...
> 
> But I also want him to show us what all the hoopla is about, when he gets here... =)


+1

He would for sure be a richer main if he had stayed overseas. He wants to play, and was 2nd in MVP voting over there. Why shouldn't he expect to play? Would you want to go from averaging 20+ ppg to playing 10 mpg all while losing millions of dollars?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

I suppose this might be the first step down a bad road in terms of attitude for Mr. F, but I just don't see any reason to get upset at him just yet.

If he's good enough to make a splash, then he'll get minutes. If he's not, and he complains... who cares? He's not good enough to really be concerned about.

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



meru said:


> I applaud you for taking the high road. But in all modesty, the only thing I know more than you about bestiality is how it's spelled.




Classic. I am the worst speller. There really isn't an A in beAstiality? Apparently the lack of porn in my life has created yet another scar


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



mediocre man said:


> Classic. I am the worst speller. There really isn't an A in beAstiality? Apparently the lack of porn in my life has created yet another scar


Lack of p-- ...

WHAT??

Ed O.


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



Ed O said:


> I suppose this might be the first step down a bad road in terms of attitude for Mr. F, but I just don't see any reason to get upset at him just yet.
> 
> If he's good enough to make a splash, then he'll get minutes. If he's not, and he complains... who cares? He's not good enough to really be concerned about.
> 
> Ed O.


Not sure that it is a step down a bad road. He is simply stating the obvious. He is hella popular over there, and those fans over there want to know what the deal is with their guy leaving them. No doubt he has been questioned repeatedly about this move. I don't have a problem with him explaining it to them.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*

A lot of his statements and the article itself seems to lose meaning in the translation . . . but I think it is safe to say he did not say that he plans on coming over, play hard and do whatever it takes to fit in and help the team win.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Rudy's act is already growing tiresome*



blue32 said:


> LOL, /salute yes Captain, whatever you say.
> 
> pathetic. no offense to you personally, but wow...


Asking everyone to read and follow a set of rules and guidelines is pathetic? How do you figure? Frankly I think most posters here follow and appreciate the rules as well as the occasional enforcement of them. U want a forum without rules take a look at Olive or ESPN.

Try to focus on the topic of the thread, you have concerns about the site staff then PM any mod, cm, or admin.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Rudy's act (this time with civility)*

One thread was already started here but it degenerated into insults, but the topic itself was interesting, so I thought we could try it again. 

Here is a link to the origional article in Spanish. Link

some translated quotes


> "If time," says ABC-I do not usually, or not give me minutes, might return to Spain. For me it is not a step backwards. "





> "In training try to learn from him (Roy). It is the team's franchise player and will have to wait events. Jarret Jack se ha ido transferred to Indiana and averaged 20 minutes per game. If I see that I have not, I would pose a way out. "


Here are my thoughts on the topic:
I think that with Rudy being such a targeted player by the Blazer organization that he will certainly get a shot to prove himself this year. If he is able to play as well as both he and the Blazers hope, then he will get playing time because he will deserve it. If he is unable to prove his worth, then he will not get enough minutes to satisfy him and he will likely leave, but if thats the case, then he would not be an important part of the future. It would be different if Batum was saying these same things since he is suppose to be a project, but Rudy is 23 and has been playing professionally for 7 years now, and should be able to prove himself today if he is ever going to succeed. This is not to say that Rudy will not continue to improve or that he will not have some bumps in adjusting, just that I believe that he will get the court time needed to show his worth. 

On a side note, I think that the acquisition of Bayless will make it harder for Rudy to gain minutes, but since Bayless is a Rookie and does not have Europe to fall back on, if the two of them are similarly deserving minutes, I think that Rudy will be higher up on the minute pecking order. But, if Bayless plays out of his mind, he could command playing time. In the end, I think that the Blazers may have to work hard to balance the two of these guys, but if either one greatly outplays the other, it could lock the other player out of rotation. These two will really be competing against each-other, even though one is slightly more of a PG and one slightly more of a SG. The ability of Roy to play either spot will mean that the better of these two guys will win time irrespective of position. 

As far as Rudy saying these things, I don't really care. He is giving up such a huge amount of money to play in the NBA that I understand his reservations more than if he were any other player. And he is not demanding time, just saying that he has other options if the NBA does not work out. 



Last thing.
PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD CIVIL. Feel free to tear apart the ideas, but just don't attack the poster.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Rudy's act (this time with civility)*

Hmmm. That translation seems a little rough. Let me try to paraphrase it for him:

"The Blazers owner and GM came to Spain and courted me, said they loved my game and that I could play a big role for the Blazers next year, and encouraged me to follow my dream and play in the NBA. I gave up a boatload of money that I could have made over the next four years playing in Europe to do that. If I find out that they were blowing smoke and want me to ride the bench, I may say "Hasta la vista, muchachos" and come back to those adoring Spanish babes and that boatload of money I'm passing on in Europe."

Seems like a reasonable position to me.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Rudy's act (this time with civility)*

My extended thought are these. 

I don't think it's a huge deal, because if he's good enough to play he will, and if not if he leaves it's no big deal

However. KP has done such a freat job on telling everyone that will listen about culture, and Rudy fitting in with it. Most of our players say things about doing what it takes to win, not if I don't play enough I'll take my ball and go home. 

I also understand that he is giving up a ton to come over here and play, so he should have some of those thoughts....especially with the way he, Serrgio and Spain itself views how poorly Sergio was handled

It's not a huge deal as I said, but I think it's certainly something that would have been better off unsaid. We need players that want to win, not players complaining about a certain ammount of minutes before they step onto the floor. If he had said he expects to play 20 minutes a game because he thinks he's better than everyone else then fine, but not because you gave up money.


As I said though, it really shouldn't be an issue because he will probably play at least that much.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Rudy's act (this time with civility)*



mediocre man said:


> It's not a huge deal as I said, but I think it's certainly something that would have been better off unsaid. We need players that want to win, not players complaining about a certain ammount of minutes before they step onto the floor. If he had said he expects to play 20 minutes a game because he thinks he's better than everyone else then fine, but not because you gave up money.


Can it be . . . by god yes it's true . . . I agree with MM. : )


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Rudy's act (this time with civility)*

The biggest single issue is that, structurally, there's almost certainly not going to be a huge role for him. He's a shooting guard, and Roy is a shooting guard.

Might they be able to play other positions? Sure. But, assuming Roy stays at the 2, where he's most effective, that limits Rudy either to a backup role or to playing sub-optimally at another position (presumably the 1).

Thinking as a fan, and as a guy who would think of these guys entirely as chess pieces, it'd be best for Rudy to back up both guard spots and play at an incredibly high level for 25 minutes a game.

Realistically, though? Rudy probably wants a chance to maximize his career. A chance to start and to make all-star games. Win championships, too, of course, but presumably he wants a chance to help LEAD a team to a title, rather than being the sixth or seventh man on a title-winning club.

I don't blame him for this, and the structure of the team--indeed, ANY team that is built with great talent and depth--seems to give him a limited shelflife as a Blazer. Hopefully he can emerge as a force while he is with the team, and the Blazers either have to make room for him or they can move him for other young talent and/or an upgrade at another position down the road.

(Of course, it's conceivable that upgrades will be hard to come by if some of our guys pan out as expected... IF Bayless can play the 1, and he's as good as advertised, that really only leaves the small forward spot, along with bench depth, as potential places for improvement...)

Ed O.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Rudy's act (this time with civility)*

This is always going to be an issue with European players. They have options where Americans really do not. (Yes I know there is a contract he must fullfill but when push comes to shove...)

This is why I have mentioned his name in trade threads as oppossed to our other young assets. Don't get me wrong I can't wait to see Rudy play for us, but yeah it will get old every year when the Spainish media stirs the pot.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Reopened and merged at the request of a few of you. Please keep it civil folks.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Rudy's act (this time with civility)*

I think it's well beyond "not a big deal." I'm saying it's nothing. Less than nothing.

From all the articles like this that I've seen Rudy seems to get a lot of "Why are you leaving us? :verysad: We love you, how can you do this to us? :heart: Nate McMillan didn't play Sergio and he's not gonna play you :soapbox:" type questions over and over again. It seems perfectly reasonable that he would give them an answer they want to hear in a "It's gonna be ok. I'm sure it'll be fine. :smoothcriminal: And if it's not I'll come back to you. I love you baby, but I've gotta go do my thing." type of response.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

considering how much Spain loves him, how many subjective questions he gets on the move, how much money he is leaving on the table and the apparent commitment from Nate that he is going to be a big part of the team..... i dont really see what is wrong here. 

If I was him and they asked me 'what happens if it all goes bad' , well obviously you'd say you were brought over to play and if it doesn't go well or whatever, going back to Spain is definitely an option...

I think what most people here seem to struggle with is that most Euros dont have any problem giving their honest opinions on things - unlike all these new rookies that read off the same 'gonna come in here, play hard and try turn every game into a W' Ideal Response card.

Think for yourself, question authority.

nothing wrong with honest opinions is there?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

GOD said:


> On a side note, I think that the acquisition of Bayless will make it harder for Rudy to gain minutes, but since Bayless is a Rookie and does not have Europe to fall back on, if the two of them are similarly deserving minutes, I think that Rudy will be higher up on the minute pecking order. But, if Bayless plays out of his mind, he could command playing time. In the end, I think that the Blazers may have to work hard to balance the two of these guys, but if either one greatly outplays the other, it could lock the other player out of rotation. These two will really be competing against each-other, even though one is slightly more of a PG and one slightly more of a SG. The ability of Roy to play either spot will mean that the better of these two guys will win time irrespective of position.


If both Bayless and Rudy play really well, steady Steve Blake would probably have his minutes slashed. I expect Roy, Rudy, and Bayless to be given every opportunity to form the 3 guard rotation of the future.

STOMP


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

BlayZa said:


> considering how much Spain loves him, how many subjective questions he gets on the move, how much money he is leaving on the table and the apparent commitment from Nate that he is going to be a big part of the team..... i dont really see what is wrong here.
> 
> If I was him and they asked me 'what happens if it all goes bad' , well obviously you'd say you were brought over to play and if it doesn't go well or whatever, going back to Spain is definitely an option...
> 
> ...


And I think we have a winner.

I think it's all spin for the (currently) local media and fans -- he _is_ saying the right things, MM, as far as their concerned. And besides, they probably want those answers enough that they'll just keep asking the questions differently until he gives in and supplies the answer they're after.

Presuming he's being straight with us about coming to the NBA being a childhood dream, etc. (and why else would he leave that money and all that goes with it on the table?), I can't imagine he won't give it a serious and potentially lengthy attempt.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

If i remember correctly, it took Khryapa a long time to warm up with his shot selection or defense. Looking at his stats, even when he got minutes he never got higher than 6 points per game. 
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/stats?playerId=2435
Its like hes reluctant on scoring or he needs some more fundamentals still worked on with his ball skills. His value has definitely dropped. Until he is averaging over 15pts a game then he might be asked to join the NBA but at this moment in time he needs a lot more help. If you look at the Russian team, hes listed as a bench player and not a starter.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PBC_CSKA_Moscow#Current_Roster
Even so, Rudy hasn't played yet with our team so I am keep all speculation closed til the season actually starts.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

edit: no personal attacks, check your pms. sa1177

"Just shut up and watch" was a good response. Nothing wrong with what Rudy said and i'm sure lots is lost in translation. Make someone else the whipping boy for the season or at least wait until you see how he plays. edit: see above


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I think Rudy will be fine here once we trade Roy.

barfo


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

STOMP said:


> If both Bayless and Rudy play really well, steady Steve Blake would probably have his minutes slashed. I expect Roy, Rudy, and Bayless to be given every opportunity to form the 3 guard rotation of the future.
> 
> STOMP


This seems far more likely to me than Bayless and Rudy fighting for table scraps. I like Steve Blake, but his game just screams "backup point guard" to me, couple that with the fact that his contract expires next year and it seem pretty inevitable that KP sees him as fairly expendable (provided Rudy and Bayless both pan out). 

I have little doubt that Rudy and Bayless are definitely going to endure a feeling out period and will need time to adjust to the NBA, but based on "potential" alone both seem destined to produce a very solid 3 guard rotation with Brandon. In the long run, 96 minutes divided 3 ways with Roy getting his 36, still leaves 30ish apiece for both Rudy and Jerryd, and I have little doubt that will see nate go "small" at times with Bayless, Rudy and Roy all on the court at the same time with Brandon picking up some time at the 3.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

stockfire said:


> Give it up. If we shipped people off this board for their "act", you'd be gone by now.
> 
> "Just shut up and watch" was a good response. Nothing wrong with what Rudy said and i'm sure lots is lost in translation. Make someone else the whipping boy for the season or at least wait until you see how he plays. Good grief, this whole post is asinine.



Not at all. Rudy is going to be great, but I think it's a bad sign when a player comes out and says he should play because he is giving up money. IMO it doesn't fit in with the so called culture Pritchard is trying to build here. 


I agree though that your whole post is asinine.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Not at all. Rudy is going to be great, but I think it's a bad sign when a player comes out and says he should play because he is giving up money. IMO it doesn't fit in with the so called culture Pritchard is trying to build here.
> 
> 
> I agree though that your whole post is asinine.



edit: deleted

I think it 100% NOT a bad sign and has nothing to do with culture. This is a non-issue except for those who want to create issues. I mean, seriously, you are criticizing an article that isn't even properly translated and doesn't give any context to his comments (i.e. what he was specifically asked to elicit a that answer.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

stockfire said:


> Wakka-wakka-wakka, you can't get this comedy just anywhere folks.
> 
> I think it 100% NOT a bad sign and has nothing to do with culture. This is a non-issue except for those who want to create issues. I mean, seriously, you are criticizing an article that isn't even properly translated and doesn't give any context to his comments (i.e. what he was specifically asked to elicit a that answer.




I actually tend to agree that the article itself is somewhat a non issue, but it's now the second time Rudy has "threatend" to take his ball and go home if he didn't play enough. 

I find it a bit hard to believe that people who are constantly yelling about earning playing time, and nothing should be a given would be ok with the comment is all. 

As I said already. I think Rudy will more than likely earn pleanty of minutes, but I also think Bayless is a much better defender, and Nate will probably want to play him instead in situations. If Rudy is better, the let him complain, but he should play first before talking about getting a certain ammount of minutes.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I wouldn't make much a translated? quote (or at least 2nd language). He is from another freaking country... don't expect him to act and say things like a model american. At least wait until he gets to the land of the free before we start telling him what he can say. =) Seriously though... I can understand where the guy is coming from even through the language barrier... and it doesn't bother me. A large part of succeeding in the NBA is getting the chance... and he just wants that chance. Hell... I am not so sure he is going to get enough PT to show what he can do... so I won't knock him for thinking the same.

Remember Petro? Didn't get much a chance in Portland... goes to NJ and is 3rd team all-NBA averaging over 20 PPG. Same player. Different chance. Interesting to note his points per 38 min were about the same in NJ as Portland... he just got to play more.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> Not at all. Rudy is going to be great, but *I think it's a bad sign when a player comes out and says he should play because he is giving up money. *IMO it doesn't fit in with the so called culture Pritchard is trying to build here.
> 
> 
> I agree though that your whole post is asinine.


Except where does he say that?

Rudy's quotes are about expecting to get minutes, and going back to Spain being an option if that doesn't happen. 

The article speculates that it's because of the money, but Rudy's never quoted saying that.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

You know the tranlsations of those interviews are so painful to read, let alone understand what they are trying to get across, I don't know why folks are putting much into this. 

As for playing time, if you play well, you should play a lot, and if you don't, you should sit down and shut up. I don't know how he will play, but I can tell you his playing time will be dictated by how well he plays. Period.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

mediocre man via internet translation said:


> I really tend to be suitable that the article itself is something not an edition, only it' s now the second time that Rudy has " threatened" in order to take its ball and to go to house if he didn' game of t enough.
> 
> Encounter a hard small piece to believe that people who are shouting constantly on the gain that plays time, and nothing must be given would be acceptable with the commentary is everything.
> 
> As I said already. Rudy fodder will win more than probably pleanty of minutes, but also fodder that Bayless is a defender far better, and Nate will probably want to play it instead of another one in situations. If Rudy is better, déjelo complains, but *he must play first before speaking* obtaining certain ammount of minutes..



OMG, MM said that Rudy can't speak unless he plays, way out of line. He's got to go, this is a bad sign. He must hate Spanish people, OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

stockfire said:


> OMG, MM said that Rudy can't speak unless he plays, way out of line. He's got to go, this is a bad sign. He must hate Spanish people, OBVIOUSLY.



I can't decide now if I might have really meant that?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm going to wait until he comes over to America and talks to our media so I can actually understand what the heck is going on. Trying to read a translated article about Rudy is like trying to watch the movie Eyes Wide Shut... I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

barfo said:


> I think Rudy will be fine here once we trade Roy.
> 
> barfo


Bingo!

See there, problem solved.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Jarret Jack is gone. Quickly, find someone else to complain about!

Seriously, it's a translated interview with no real context. It's far from a "demand for play time".


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

You know when I looked it over, I didn't think much about it, and now I see what is going on. Folks are just too used to athletes saying all the same old BS during interviews, but he really just told it like it is. If he doesn't get playing time or things don't work out he will head back. It wasn't a threat, that is reality my friends. What is the shocker about that? I don't think anybody else here would do anything different if things weren't going so well. 

If things weren't going well here, why stay when you can make millions and chase around beutiful spanish women all day long? I wouldn't even have to think twice about that decision. eace:


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Maybe we can move him in a big trade, are you hearing anything MM?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

First, it's bad auto-translation of an article written in a different language. It gors without saying a lot of the subtleties, if not the outright meaning, were lost in the translation.

Second, are minutes really going to be that much of an issue in our backcourt rotation? Last season, Jarrett Jack averaged 27.2 MPG - that's pretty much starter minutes for a guy coming off the bench. I would expect Rudy, if he's half as good as advertised to get the vast majority of those minutes. And, if he's not as good as Jarrett Jack, he doesn't deserve the minutes and can go back to Europe if he wishes. I really don't think this will be the case, but if Jarrett Jack is worth 27.2 MPG, I hope Rudy Fernandez is at least as good (and I expect him to be better).

Brandon Roy averaged 37.7 MPG last season. I'd actually like to see Brandon play fewer minutes during the regular season so he will be healthy and ready come play-off time. Last season the Blazers were involved in very few blow outs (wins or losses). So, Roy was almost alwasy playing big minutes in the 4th quarter. With the addition of Oden and the general overall improvement of the team, I expect the Blazers to start blowing out the lower quality teams on a regular basis - which means Brandon will occasionally get to sit out a 4th quarter - which means more minutes for the bench guys. So, a reduction of Roy's minutes by 2 - 3 MPG means a comparable increase in minutes for the back-up guards (Rudy and Bayless)

Steve Blake averaged a career high 29.9 MPG. I expect some of Bayless' minutes will come at the expense of Blake's PT. If Blake is cut back to 24 - 25 MPG, that frees up 5 - 6 MPG for Bayless at PG.

If we don't resign James Jones, others will step-up to claim his 22 MPG. Some of that will go to Travis, but I suspect since Jones' major role was 3-point shooting that there will be times when Nate goes with a 3-guard line-up with Rudy playing the role of deep threat to spread the court and replace the 3-point shooting of James Jones. Say, 2 - 3 minutes average of a 3-guard line-up.

Finally, I think Sergio's minutes are up for grabs. If any Spaniard is going to be struggling for minutes, I think it will be Sergio, not Rudy. Yeah, he only averaged 8.7 MPG, but if Bayless and Rudy are as good as advertised, I could see them getting half (or more) of Sergio's minutes. It appears to me Sergio is the odd man out in our backcourt rotation.

So, if you add up Jack's minutes (27.2 MPG), Roy's (hopefully) reduced minutes (3 MPG), Blake's reduced minutes (5.55 MPG), minutes of playing a 3-guard line-up (3 MPG) and Sergio's reduced minutes (4 MPG) that adds up to 42.7 MPG for Rudy and Bayless to split (in theory). Since Rudy is older, more experienced, bigger and a better shooter, I suspect he will get more minutes that Bayless. So, about 25 MPG for Rudy and about 17 - 18 MPG for Bayless. If Rudy is as good as advertised, I could even see it working out to something like 28 MPG for Rudy and 14 MPG for Bayless.

Those are just hypothetical numbers, but I just wanted to illustrate that there could be minutes available for both Rudy (especially) and Bayless - if they are good enough to earn them. Jack's minutes alone are very significant and Rudy should get most of those.

Finally, all good players want to play. I don't hold this desire against Rudy. Yeah, the PC thing to say would have been "I look forward to doing my best, paying my dues and earning my minutes by playing well enough to deserve significant PT". Given the poor quality of the translation, he very well may have said something similar - and even if he didn't, I would still consider the context of his statements at least as important as what he actually said.

Let's wait until there is an actual PT controversy before we start bashing the guy.

BNM


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

So should we applaud Sheed when he says that he doesn't care about the fans . . . the fans will always be there. 

He is speaking what is on his mind and there is a lot of truth to taht. It doesn't matter if you are an a-hole, if you play well on the court, there will be fans that love you.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Man, the season can't come soon enough...

Rudy Fernandez, what a locker room killer before he even steps foot in Portland. lol. man...
Bringing in Rudy and Bayless is the second coming of Bonzi and Rider all over again. WATCH OUT.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

It's_GO_Time said:


> So should we applaud Sheed when he says that he doesn't care about the fans . . . the fans will always be there.


Did he say that? I don't remember him saying that.

Personally, I rarely applaud anything ANY player says off the court. It's just almost never relevant to what matters to me.



> He is speaking what is on his mind and there is a lot of truth to taht. It doesn't matter if you are an a-hole, if you play well on the court, there will be fans that love you.


Given that winning and losing is based on the score of the game (which is, in turn, based on if players play well) that makes sense, doesn't it?

Ed O.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

> The preferred overcome their new situation in their arrival at the Rose Garden: *"In training try to learn from him (Roy). It is the team's franchise player and will have to wait events. Jarret Jack se ha ido could never gain the love of mediocre man and transferred to Indiana. If I see that I can not gain the love of mediocre man, I would pose a way out. " *


You translated this wrong MM. I fixed it for you.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

It's_GO_Time said:


> So should we applaud Sheed when he says that he doesn't care about the fans . . . the fans will always be there.
> 
> He is speaking what is on his mind and there is a lot of truth to taht. It doesn't matter if you are an a-hole, if you play well on the court, there will be fans that love you.


I'm pretty sure you are crediting Sheed with a Bonzi quote. 

But to add to that, if a player does well, has a nice smile, but plays for a losing team, fans generally assume the guy is smart and a good person. But if they come up short in the playoffs the worm turns and they are demonized.

STOMP


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Also consider his audience. He was probably speaking to an audience whom he believed wanted a glimmer of hope that he would return. If you see a hot chic walk by it may be OK to tell your friend that you'd like that tap that ***, but if the audience changes to your wife and you say the same thing... ouch. We were not the intended audience of that interview... but thanks to the magic of the Internet and some flaky language translators... we can now pick apart people all over the globe.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Did he say that? I don't remember him saying that.
> 
> Personally, I rarely applaud anything ANY player says off the court. It's just almost never relevant to what matters to me.
> 
> ...


He said something along those lines about the fans. [Edit: sounds like it was Bonzi] I think it is true, but probably better left unsaid . . . or maybe it doesn't matter if he says it because some fans still love him.

I don't think Rudy should be publically talking about minutes he expects to get . . . but I understand this was his hometown and probably constantly being questioned about why he would give up be a local star to go to the NBA where he may not get much PT.

I would be disappointed if he sang the same song while talking to the US press, but I guess some find it refreshing that he is just speaking the truth rather than the generic "I just want to help the team"


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

STOMP said:


> I'm pretty sure you are crediting Sheed with a Bonzi quote.
> STOMP


That is very possible . . . OK should we applaud Bonzi, or should we spit on him? : )


Edit: here is funny quote from sheed:

Here are some of the comments from that interview with Wallace that appeared in the Portland newspaper, The Oregonian and caused such outrage: 

"I ain't no dumb-*** ****** out here. I'm not like a whole bunch of these young boys out here who get caught up and captivated into the league. No. I see behind the lines. I see behind the false screens. I know what this business is all about. I know the commissioner of this league makes more than three-quarters of the players in this league." 

It keeps on going: 

"There's a whole lot of crunching numbers that, quote-unquote, me as an athlete and me as an NBA player should know. In my opinion, they just want to draft ******s who are dumb and dumber -- straight out of high school. That's why they're drafting all these high school cats, because they come into the league and they don't know no better. They don't know no better, and they don't know the real business, and they don't see behind the charade." 

But wait -- there's more: 

"They look at black athletes like we're dumb-*** ******s. It's as if we're just going to shut up, sign for the money and do what they tell us." 

Not exactly "NBA Action, it's FAN-Tastic!" or "I love this game!" is it now?


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

It's_GO_Time said:


> That is very possible . . . OK should we applaud Bonzi, or should we spit on him? : )
> 
> 
> Edit: here is funny quote from sheed:
> ...


i just want to ****in say, i ****in love Rasheed!! 
he is and will always be one of my favorite all time players!
i never tire of what he says!


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

blah blah blah blah


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

DrewFix said:


> i just want to ****in say, i ****in love Rasheed!!
> he is and will always be one of my favorite all time players!
> i never tire of what he says!



"I'm not Jesus or nuthin." 


On Portland GM John Nash stating that Rasheed Wallace is more talented than Kenyon Martin, but Kenyon Martin is more tenacious: "I don't give a **** what John Nash thinks...You see where his thinking got him...You all got anything else?"


RAW on Game 7 pressure: But don't think he's putting any additional pressure on himself to get the team over that hump. "Pressure?" he said, spitting the question back. "This isn't pressure and this is not pain. Afghanistan, Iraq and that other place, Croatia and Bosnia - now, that is pressure. This ain't nothing but a little hoops.


On the Lake Show: "Granted, they're a good team, but we ain't scared of nobody, I don't know why all you cats think we're scared of the Lakers, or that the Lakers are this dominant force. We ain't scared of those cats, man."


"Some people say I'm mean and this and that. On one hand that's cool. That keeps away all the riffraff and all the bugaboos." -- R. Wallace 

During a recent practice, coach Maurice Cheeks was talking with reporters when Wallace strolled past and had this exchange with Cheeks while continuing to walk toward the locker room: 
Wallace: "Say something!" 
Cheeks: "They're trying to get you to say something." 
Wallace: "They already know what I'm going to say. It's already etched in their reporters' manual." 
Cheeks: "What? 'Just ballin?' " 
Wallace: "No . . . Good game. Both teams played hard." 


Wallace made a statement with his shoes in the Blazers game Thursday, writing J.M.J. in silver on his black Nikes in tribute to rapper Jam Master Jay, one of the founders of Run-DMC, who was shot and killed Wednesday in a New York recording studio. 


"Every time he took a shot he said `Don't worry young fella, I get paid for this. I get paid for doing this to you'," - Kwame Brown 


Showed up at his first press conference in Portland with a t-shirt that read "F*ck What Ya Heard."

Tuesday, Nov. 21, 2000, Blazers at Wizards. Rasheed was matched up against Juwan Howard. Rasheed had a fould called against him which sent Howard to the line. Surprisingly, Ra disagreed with the call. After Juwan missed the first free throw, Rasheed started clapping and yelling, "THAT BALL AIN'T GONNA LIE, THAT BALL AIN'T GONNA LIE!" - MR


Question to Damon Stoudamire: "Who`s the most fun guy to hang around with on the Blazers?" 
DS: "Probably Rasheed Wallace. That's who I'm with most of the time. Me, him, Bonzi Wells -- we hang out. But Rasheed is a character -- he keeps the atmosphere really loose in tense situations. He always has something to say."


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

It's_GO_Time said:


> "I'm not Jesus or nuthin."
> 
> 
> On Portland GM John Nash stating that Rasheed Wallace is more talented than Kenyon Martin, but Kenyon Martin is more tenacious: "I don't give a **** what John Nash thinks...You see where his thinking got him...You all got anything else?"
> ...


oh... his book is gonna sit right next to A _Lonely Rage_!!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Here's how I see it.

If Rudy comes over and doesn't play well enough to crack the rotation by the time his contract is up, what will the big loss be if he goes back to Europe? If he's not good enough to play in the NBA, what's the big deal?


----------



## SixPack (May 23, 2007)

Knock it now Fernandez! You don't deserve anything, you have to prove yourself to get those minutes! I'm woorried that the usual rookie hazing ritual might offend Fernandez, hope he takes it the wrong way.


----------

